# Störungen mit meinem Echolot



## elbfänger (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo Liebe Kollegen,

ich war heute Morgen mal wieder mitn Boot unterwegs und habe komischerweise Probleme mit meinem Echolot bekommen.

Es zeigt in der "Sichelfunktion" lauter schwatzer Punkte an.Eventuelle Fische oder Gegenstände waren so nicht mehr zu erkennen.
 Das allerdings nur während ich fuhr. Stand oder driftete ich waren wieder klare Strukturen zu erkennen.

Habe auch ASP umgestellt sowie die Empfindlichkeit...nix 

Wodran kann das liegen? Hatte heute den Geber nur mit Saugnapf dran, vllt. daher? 

Vielleicht hatte ja mal jemand das gleiche Problem.

Grüße
Elbfänger


----------



## Jirko (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

hallo elbfänger #h

sind die folgen der kavitation bei nem „fehlplatzierten“ saugnapf > durch das fahren bilden sich luftblasen am kiel bzw. entlang des bootsrumpfes, welche auch meist (unvermeidlich) den geber passieren – und dat iss käse  #h


----------



## elbfänger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

hey Jirko,#h 

hmm, heisst also durch ne neue Geberstange wäre das Problem gelöst?!


Aber wie kommt es das der komplette Bildschirm fast schwarz ist? Und nicht nur die Oberfläche??? Oder werden die Impulse schon gleich gestört, dass so ein Bild dann entsteht?


----------



## Jirko (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

hallo elbfänger #h

juup, die ultraschallwellen werden gleich am geber gestreut bzw. gänzlich „zerschossen“... die folge ist in der regel nen black screen (hat nix mit der lage des gebers kurz unter der oberfläche zu tun)... eine geberstange, an welcher der geber *nicht* unmittelbar am schraubenbereich des motors montiert ist (hat auch kavitation zur folge) und dein problem sollte gelöst sein... alternativ dazu kannst du deinen geber mit dem saugnapf auch direkt am bootsrumpf (tiefstliegende stelle deines kahnes) befestigen, was aber – je nach bauform deines bootsrumpfes – nicht unbedingt mit ner lösung der „kavitationsumgehung“ einhergeht (dunnerschlach, wat´n dat für´n satz )... zumal dies auch praktisch, wenn dein kahn im wasser liegt, nicht immer ganz so einfach machbar ist ... ne teleskopierbare geberstange mit nem „tieflaufenden“ geber (ca. 0,50m unter der wasseroberfläche) und bei normaler bootsgeschwindigkeit sollte das kavitationsproblem geschichte sein #h


----------



## elbfänger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo elbfänger #h
> 
> juup, die ultraschallwellen werden gleich am geber gestreut bzw. gänzlich „zerschossen“... die folge ist in der regel nen black screen (hat nix mit der lage des gebers kurz unter der oberfläche zu tun)... eine geberstange, an welcher der geber *nicht* unmittelbar am schraubenbereich des motors montiert ist (hat auch kavitation zur folge) und dein problem sollte gelöst sein... alternativ dazu kannst du deinen geber mit dem saugnapf auch direkt am bootsrumpf (tiefstliegende stelle deines kahnes) befestigen, was aber – je nach bauform deines bootsrumpfes – nicht unbedingt mit ner lösung der „kavitationsumgehung“ einhergeht (dunnerschlach, wat´n dat für´n satz )... zumal dies auch praktisch, wenn dein kahn im wasser liegt, nicht immer ganz so einfach machbar ist ... ne teleskopierbare geberstange mit nem „tieflaufenden“ geber (ca. 0,50m unter der wasseroberfläche) und bei normaler bootsgeschwindigkeit sollte das kavitationsproblem geschichte sein #h


 
Dann lag ich mit meiner Vermutung ja richtig...
Tja, den Saugnapf habe ich heute schon an die tiefste Stelle befestigt, links, rechts... alles schwarz.

Hatte mir die Tage bei ebay ne neue Geberstange gekauft, da meine alte ja kaputt gegangen ist. Die hat ne Länge von nem Meter, wenns nicht reicht muss ich da noch was rantüfteln|supergri 

Ich dank dir für deien Auskunft Jirko:m


----------



## gerd4811 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Hallo Elbfänger

Vielleicht kann ich dir helfen! Hatte das gleiche Problem.
Diagnose: Es stören andere Motoren, auch die von anderen Fahrzeugen.
Wenn du auf Manuell schaltest, also Automatik aus, müßte es wieder gehen. Ist dies der Fall , ist deine Platine kaputt und vermutlich auch nicht mehr zu reparieren. Vielleicht auf Kulanz beim Hersteller. 
Sollte dies der Fehler sein, kannst du mir ja bescheid geben.
viel Glück

Gerd


----------



## elbfänger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



			
				gerd4811 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Elbfänger
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich dir helfen! Hatte das gleiche Problem.
> Diagnose: Es stören andere Motoren, auch die von anderen Fahrzeugen.
> ...


 
Mach mir keine Angst, da gefällt mir Jirkos Aussge besser 

Ich habe das Echolt erst seit letztem Jahr, andere Mototen sind mir eigentlich nie zu nahe gekommen.

Und vorallem wenn ich drifte oder geankert habe hatte ich ja wieder normal Bild. Hattest du das auch?


----------



## gerd4811 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



			
				elbfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mir keine Angst, da gefällt mir Jirkos Aussge besser
> 
> Ich habe das Echolt erst seit letztem Jahr, andere Mototen sind mir eigentlich nie zu nahe gekommen.
> 
> Und vorallem wenn ich drifte oder geankert habe hatte ich ja wieder normal Bild. Hattest du das auch?


 
Genau so, wenn der Motor aus war, war wieder alles in Ordnung!
Gerd4811


----------



## vaaberg (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Plötzlich auftretende Störungen können ausser den bereits genannten auch noch folgende Ursachen haben:

Das Kabel vom Geber/Schwinger sollte nie zusammen mit Spannungsführenden Leitungen verlegt werden. Wenn nicht anders möglich, dann das Geberkabel zusätzlich abschirmen. Einfachste Lösung: mit Alufolie doppelt umwickeln.

Die geschilderten Mängel können aber auch auf einen defekten Schwinger hindeuten. Wenn sich der Schwinger während der Fahrt vom Halter löst und nur noch am Kabel hängt, leidet die Isolierung(undicht) an der Vergussmasse und es dringt Feuchtigkeit ein. Dann ist der Geber/Schwinger hin und nicht zu reparieren. Besonders schnell geht das bei Salzwasser. Leider sind die Risse sehr fein und auf den ersten Blick nicht zu erkennen.

Gruß vaaberg


----------



## elbfänger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Also an meinem Boot ist eigentlich nix an Spannung, das einzigste was Strom frisst ist mein Echolot, und das vom Akku 

Im Seewasser war ich auch noch nie mit dem Gerät. Wie gesagt es ist erst seit Ende letztes Jahr im Gebrauch.

@ Gerd
Ich hoffe zwar mal das ich doch wirklich nur ne Geberstange brauche, aber für den Fall das es anders sein sollte meine Frage:

Was hast du gemacht? Dein Echolot eingeschickt?


----------



## gerd4811 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



			
				elbfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Also an meinem Boot ist eigentlich nix an Spannung, das einzigste was Strom frisst ist mein Echolot, und das vom Akku
> 
> Im Seewasser war ich auch noch nie mit dem Gerät. Wie gesagt es ist erst seit Ende letztes Jahr im Gebrauch.
> 
> ...


Eingeschickt, dabei wurde dieser Fehler festgestellt, Reparatur viel zu teuer, fast so teuer wie ein neues, benutze nur noch Einstellung von Hand, lernte das Gerät viel besser kennen. Es ist ein Furono LS 6000. Ich hoffe für dich , dass es "nur" der Geber ist. Aber mit der Zeit macht es einem nichts mehr aus. Gerd


----------



## elbfänger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Falls das der Fall sein sollte denke ich mal mus sich wohl die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen. Das dumme ist, ich kann das Lot erst im Schweden Urlaub das nachäste mal testen.#q


----------



## Jirko (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

hallo elbfänger #h

ohne jetzt die anderen, sehr guten postings in frage stellen, was mitnichten meine absicht ist (!), gehe ich fest davon aus, daß es sich bei deinem problem um das der kavitation handelt #h


----------



## elbfänger (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Ja, ich gehe eigentlich auch fest davon aus. Weil wie gesagt das Gerät seit gestern verstaut in der Tasche lag und es beim letzten Trip noch funktionierte. Das einzigste was gestern nur gefehlt hat war die Geberstange und da trifft deine Erklärung eigentlich wie die Faust aufs Auge 

Trotzdem bin ich den anderen aber dankbar dafür, dass sie hier versuchen mir zu helfen...


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Moin, ich hatte bei meinem letzten Angelausflug probleme mit
meinem Echo.Es hat bei höherer Geschwindigkeit nur noch schwarz 
angezeigt, hatte das schonmal jemand ?


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Ja, hat ich auch schon.|kopfkrat


----------



## bootszander (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Hallo zander jony
Mach den geber etwas näher zur schraube.
(wird wohl ein luftloch sein)


----------



## fischbär (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Leute, sagt mal, muss da jetzt Totengräberei betrieben werden?
Poste ein Bild des Problems, das dürfte ja wohl das Mindeste sein, statt hier solche Brocken rauszuhauen und zu erwarten, dass die Diener im Forum sich drum kümmern.
Übrigens hilft es bei Problemen mit dem Echolot in 90% der Fälle, die ANLEITUNG zu lesen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja, hat ich auch schon.|kopfkrat



Ok, und ist es immer noch so ?
oder hast du etwas veränder


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo zander jony
> Mach den geber etwas näher zur schraube.
> (wird wohl ein luftloch sein)



Alles klar, werde ich probieren.
Danke


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



fischbär schrieb:


> Leute, sagt mal, muss da jetzt Totengräberei betrieben werden?
> Poste ein Bild des Problems, das dürfte ja wohl das Mindeste sein, statt hier solche Brocken rauszuhauen und zu erwarten, dass die Diener im Forum sich drum kümmern.
> Übrigens hilft es bei Problemen mit dem Echolot in 90% der Fälle, die ANLEITUNG zu lesen.



Jo, das bringt sicherlich viel wenn ich ein schwarzes Echobild präsentiere. :q:q


----------



## fischbär (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Äh ja. Ist der ganze Bildschirm schwarz? Kommt nur kein Echo?
Den Geber näher an die Schraube würde ich übrigens nicht machen. Der soll so weit wie möglich Steuerbord von der Schraube montiert werden. Es kann auch sein, dass der Anstellwinkel des Gebers schlecht ist. Er sollte ganz leicht nach vorn strahlen.
Was Du vermutlich hast, wenn es kein Ausfall des Echolots an sich durch Unterspannung ist, ist Kavitation am Geber oder dass Dein Geber in der Luft hängt. Erstes wird durch anstellen des Gebers mit der Unterseite leicht nach vorn behoben, zweites durch tieferes montieren des Gebers. Je nach Art Deines Bootes kann es aber sein, dass Du einfach mal Pech hast, weil Dein Rumpf zu viele Blasen zieht.
Aber das steht alles in der BEDIENUNGSANLEITUNG die Du offensichtlich zu faul bist zu lesen.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ok, und ist es immer noch so ?
> oder hast du etwas veränder





Boot fahren muss man sich leisten können, entweder mit Geld für Mechaniker oder mit Hirnschmalz fürs Selbermachen.




Wenn du eine weise Antwort verlangst, musst du vernünftig fragen.
J.W.v Goethe


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Die erste Frage von mir wäre gewesen, WIE schnell er fährt...


Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Moin, ich hatte bei meinem letzten Angelausflug probleme mit
> meinem Echo.*Es hat bei höherer Geschwindigkeit* nur noch schwarz
> angezeigt, hatte das schonmal jemand ?


Im Gleiten z. B. ist das Bild immer ******** ;-)))

Dass Echolote nur in einem begrenzten Geschwindigkeitsbereich einwandfrei funzen (meist so zwischen 4 - 6 km/h) wissen die anwesenden Experten sicherlich.

Die zweite Frage wäre gewesen, um welches Echolot es sich handelt. Auch wenn die (Hardware)Technik grundsätzlich gleich bis ähnlich ist, unterscheidet sich die Software (welche Rohdaten in ANzeige nfürs Auge umwandelt) teilweise extrem und reagiert auch bei gleichen Fehlerquellen je nach Fabrikat durchaus mit unterschiedlichen Anzeigen/Nichtanzeigen ..

Manche Experten hier erklären Dir aber schnell alles, ohne selbst  sowas grundlegendes zuvor abgefragt zu haben..



Da haste daher mal ein bisschen was zum gucken von einem richtigen Experten:
[youtube1]qmg5YLFcxvw[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmg5YLFcxvw

und:
[youtube1]deWbZT0zvec[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deWbZT0zvec

Vielleicht ist Dein Prob da schon beschrieben...


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



zokker schrieb:


> Boot fahren muss man sich leisten können, entweder mit Geld für Mechaniker oder mit Hirnschmalz fürs Selbermachen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen das du genügend Geld für'n Mechaniker hast


----------



## fischbär (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Kommt aufs Echolot an. Mein Hook4 geht auch beim Gleiten noch halbwegs vernünftig bis ca. 40 kmh.


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Also wir waren mit einem 3,6m Schlauchboot unterwegs, an dem wir sonst ein 2,3 ps Honda Motor hatten.

Mit dem Motor hatte ich auch immer eine zuverlässige Anzeige weil er selbst bei vollgas nicht viel schneller fuhr als die von Thomas beschriebenen 4-6 kmh .

So, dann haben wir uns einen 9,9 ps Mercury geholt, und der Geber ist soweit wie möglich von der Schraube weg.

Allerdings zeigt er (trotz neuer Batterie also kein problem mit der Stromversorgung) beim kleinsten Gas geben ein schwarzes Bild an.

Das Echolot ist ein Elite-5

Also ich würde sagen bei 10 kmh geht schon nichts mehr, dann wieder
 langsamer und es geht.

Es ist auch kein zweites Echolot oder ein e-motor an Board woher die Störung kommen kann.


----------



## fischbär (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Backbord oder Steuerbord montiert, den Geber? Schlauchboot ist immer schlecht. Da muss der Geber schon so ca. 15 bis 20 cm unter den Boden des Bootes.


----------



## bootszander (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Bei schneller fahrt wurde mein echolot früher auch ab und an schwarz. Ein kollege der jetzt in amerika ist und dort boote repariert und mein boot kennt hatte mir den tip gegeben den geber näher zur schraube zu machen und seit dem keine problehme mehr. Hier endstand früher ein luftloch. Ich hätte den geber auch tiefer eintauchen können aber das wollte ich nicht.
Treibgut und bodenkontakt beim angeln, nicht gut für den geber.
Befestige deinen geber einfach an eine stange und brobier den richtigen platz aus. Oder kleb in im bootsrumpf fest.


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



fischbär schrieb:


> Backbord oder Steuerbord montiert, den Geber? Schlauchboot ist immer schlecht. Da muss der Geber schon so ca. 15 bis 20 cm unter den Boden des Bootes.



Eine Erklärung wäre immer angebracht.

- Warum ist ein Schlauchboot immer schlecht? erklär mal

- Warum muss der Geber bei einem Schlauchboot 15-20 cm unters Boot. (Du meinst sicher nicht unters Boot, sondern unter Wasser oder) erklär mal

Desweiteren bezweifel ich mal das dein Hook 4er Echolot bei 40 kmh noch ein genaues und vor allem synchrones Bild bringt. Jedenfalls  nach Aussage von Schlageter.


----------



## fischbär (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Eine Erklärung wäre immer angebracht.
> 
> - Warum ist ein Schlauchboot immer schlecht? erklär mal
> 
> ...



Du alter Troll! Nagut, will ich Dich mal fütterm.

Schlauchboot: hat keinen festen Rumpf und daher mehr Verwirblungen unter dem Boot als ein Festrumpf-Gefährt (wozu dann auch ein Rib zählen dürfte).

Unters Boot: weil Du sonst bei vielen Booten keinen Kontakt zu luftfreiem Wasser hast, eben aufgrund der Weichrumpfproblematik.

Was Du mit synchronem Bild meinst, weiß ich nicht. Schall breitet sich mit ca. 1500 m/s unter Wasser aus, da macht es jetzt nicht den Unterschied, ob Du mit 10 m/s über die Oberfläche fährst. Bei 30 Pings pro Sekunde sind das immer noch ein Ping pro 30 cm.
Genau, tja, wenn Du mir sagst, was das sein soll... Natürlich steigt der Einfluss von Störgrößen, aber ob das Waser 2 oder 3 m tief ist, das siehst Du schon.

Hier macht übrigens einer, was Du für unmöglich hälst:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyOGlR8HReg

20 mp/h und ein Top-Bild.

Aber in solchen Anleitungen ist eigentlich alles beschrieben:
https://www.lowrance.com/Root/stu/hdsgen2/SONAR-DSI_INSTALL_EN_988-10169-001.pdf

Da steht zur Schraube übrigens folgendes:
NOTE:Mount  the  transducer  at  least  
one  foot  away  from  the  engine  lower  
unit.


----------



## bernie (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Moin,

ich habs nicht genau verstanden: Neue Batterie fürs Boot(Motor) oder neue Batterie NUR für`s Echolot?

Wenn/Falls Du das Echolot mit über den Bootsmotor speist, probier mal eine autarke Stromversorgung.
Da das ja mit dem alten 2,3 PS-Motor geklappt hat, könnte es auch einfach die veränderte Stromversorgung/Spannung bei Vollgas sein.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



fischbär schrieb:


> Du alter Troll! Nagut, will ich Dich mal fütterm.



Ob das notwendig ist mich als Troll zu bezeichnen? Find´ ich ehrlich gesagt nicht angebracht. Ich habe dich weder angegriffen noch sonst beleidigt!|krach:

Mit synchronen Bild ist gemeint, dass das Bild bei laufender fahrt ständig erneuert werden muss. Die meisten Low/Middle Budget Geräte erlauben eine nicht allzu hohe Geschwindigkeit, damit das gescannte Bild exakt zur Geschwindigkeit passt. Damit ist nicht nur der Ping gemeint. Mir hat der "Schlageter" das mal erklärt und soweit ich mich erinnere ist das im Video auch enthalten.


----------



## fischbär (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Das mit dem Troll bezog sich auf den Trollfisch in Deiner Signatur. Kein Grund beleidigt zu sein.
Das mit dem "passend zur Geschwindigkeit" ist so eine Sache. Das wird zwar immer wieder erzählt, und auch Schlageter erzählt das immer wieder, aber was bedeutet das denn eigentlich? 1 cm Bildschirm entspricht 1 cm Strecke? Da braucht man aber ein sehr breites Echolot! 7 Meter statt 7 inch! Über solche Aussagen sollte man sich vielleicht mal Gedanken machen, bevor man sie wiederholt. Alles was das doch am Ende bedeutet ist, dass das teure Gerät den Fisch mit zwei Pings abtastet und das billige mit einem. Aber wer sucht schon mit 30 km/h nach Fischen? Bei der Geschwindigkeit geht es doch eh mehr drum, den Boden zu erkennen und eventuell ne tiefe Stelle zu sehen bzw. nicht auf Grund zu laufen.
Beim Suchen nach Fischen stimmt es natürlich, dass man die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit so einstellen sollte, dass sie Fische auch gut sichtbar anzeigt. Aber das passiert ohnehin mit 10 km/h und weniger, das kann jedes Echolot. Dass Schlagi Euch die teuren verkaufen will, klar, logo.


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*



bernie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habs nicht genau verstanden: Neue Batterie fürs Boot(Motor) oder neue Batterie NUR für`s Echolot?
> 
> ...



Das Echolot hat eine neue Batterie. 
Es war und ist an keinem Motor angeschlossen.

Es ist ein Portables Echo mit einer 10 ah Batterie .


----------



## fischbär (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Störungen mit meinem Echolot*

Ja, wie schon gesagt, der Grund dafür sind Luftblasen unter dem Geber. Wie Du die weg bekommst haben ja jetzt schon genug Leute gesagt, Zeit zum Basteln!


----------

